# So what do I need?



## Soulz3urn3lack (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm looking to get into developing my 120 film at home.  Right now I have some Ektar 100 color negative film using C41 processing.  I just want to get into something a little deeper than pointing a digital camera and having the picture in front of me.  I grew up with film but never learned to do the developing myself.

I've found a few answers like buying a Paterson super system tank, and some bottles for storing and using developers.  What else do I need?  I mean what's the best chemicals and what do I need exactly?  There are so many I've seen with all different names and it's a bit confusing.  Also what style of agitation do you use?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 12, 2014)

If you go with the Paterson tank, I use the little "swirl stick" that comes with it for agitation.

Most of the C-41 kits you can buy, I *think* are all really the same kit, repackaged for different vendors.  For example, the Unicolor, Rollei, and Tetinal kits are all the same thing - just a different logo on the box.

The chemicals will come with directions for mixing and using.

A changing bag is good to have, but not strictly required.  Without one, the film will have to be loaded onto the reel and into the tank in dark room.  Once the funnel shaped lid is on the tank (with the film inside), everything else can be done in the light.

Bottles to put the chemicals in, sleeves to put the negatives in, a box/binder to put the sleeves in, clips for hanging the film, and some sort of measuring vessel (graduated cylinder, or similar) - and you should be pretty much set.

Oh, and a thermometer will be a definite requirement for C-41.  I use this one:
Paterson 12 inch Color Thermometer | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

It seems like there was another thread just the other day with the same kind of information.  It should still be close to the top of either The Darkroom or Film Discussion/Q&A - I can't remember which it was posted in.


----------

